# .eu for FREE in OVH



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

Offer limited for 5 domains/customer
Promo end: 28-Feb

Order:

English: http://goo.gl/CsNHt1
French: http://goo.gl/brYRce

Note:

only people in the EU and are allowed to have ovh hosting can use this deal


----------



## Nett (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not in EU.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 12, 2014)

my domains:


----------



## Ruriko (Feb 12, 2014)

now if only I could find working europe proxies


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 13, 2014)

Ruriko said:


> now if only I could find working europe proxies


If you put invailed details you may lose your domain.


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in eu but not going to buy it.. Verification takes time.. 

Are they require ID & Bill verification for domains ?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 13, 2014)

BeastVM_Aaron said:


> I'm in eu but not going to buy it.. Verification takes time..
> 
> Are they require ID & Bill verification for domains ?


what Verification?


----------

